# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Previsiones estacionales.

## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar las previsiones estacionales para este año hidrológico, de parte de la NOAA:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estos mapas nos dicen que en los meses de Otoño, van a ser ligeramente húmedos en el E y S. Y ligeramente secos y secos en el NW, vamos Galicia. Normal en el resto. En cuanto a temperaturas, será un Otoño ligeramente frío en toda la Península, excepto en las comunidades del Cantábrico.

Los meses de Invierno van a ser ligeramente secos en todo el W de la Península. Y normales en el resto. Será un invierno normal, en cuanto a temperaturas. 

Los meses de primavera van a ser normales en toda la Península. También será una primavera normal.


Y ojito, que esta gente, suele acertar. Y cuidado en Galicia, que me parece, que va a afrontar una buena sequía este año.

----------


## ben-amar

¿que es eso de ligeramente humedos en el E. y S? ¿llovera en condiciones o no?

----------


## ceheginero joven

Según las previsiones realizadas en _MeteoCehegín.com_, *el otoño meteorológico 2011 va a ser térmicamente algo más cálido de normal en toda la Región de Murcia*. La temperatura media final registrará una anomalía positiva de entre *+ 0,4ºC* y *+ 0,6ºC* en la mitad occidental de la Región, y de entre *+ 0,3ºC* y *+ 0,5ºC* en su mitad oriental. No obstante, se observa una cierta tendencia a registrarse anomalías neutras o negativas en las máximas, y positivas en las mínimas. Esto quiere decir que, los días (_a la hora de las máximas_) serán normales o ligeramente mas frescos, y las madrugadas (_a la hora de las mínimas_) mas cálidas.

En cuanto a las precipitaciones refiere, _MeteoCehegín.com_ prevé un ligero aumento de las mismas durante los próximos tres meses, *por lo que estaremos ante un otoño meteorológico 2011,* *algo más lluvioso de lo habitual en la Región de Murcia*. Las lluvias se incrementarán entre un *+ 10%* y un *+ 20%* con respecto a la media en toda la Región. Esta anomalía positiva estará más cercana al *+ 10%*en la mitad oriental (_comarcas litorales y prelitorales_), y al *+ 20%* en la mitad occidental (_comarcas centrales e interiores_). No obstante también se advierte de que, parte de las precipitaciones otoñales todavía comportan un cierto carácter tormentoso, por lo que la distribución por zonas y por meses será algo irregular.

Estas son las previsiones de MeteoCehegín

Y Las Cabañuelas: 
*SEPTIEMBRE 2011* 

Mes de continuos vaivenes meteorológicos, empezaremos con una gran inestabilidad, centrada, sobretodo en la mitad occidental murciana, vientos flojos variables en régimen de brisas, aumentando de intensidad en zonas tormentosas, de componente este, cuando pase este periplo, subirán las temperaturas diurnas, y escampará durante unos días, pero será solo un anticipo de próximos episodios tormentosos, aun por concretar, si los cálculos no me fallan, a partir del día 13-15, volverán las adversidades climatológicas, es un mes que dificilmente tendrá muchos días de descanso, al final del periodo, a partir del 25, nuevo empeoramiento algo mas generalizado en la región, temperaturas algo altas para la época, y nocturnas bastante mas llevaderas.
. 

*OCTUBRE 2011* 

Mes mas tranquilo que septiembre, empezaremos con cielos poco nubosos, aumentando a partir del día 6, que nos puede aparecer algunos chubascos repartidos por toda la geografía murciana, ambiente agradable con temperaturas cercanas a los 24º, viento variable, predominando la noroeste y este, con sucesivos sistemas frontales que nos aportarán escasa precipitación, y regarán gran parte de España, menos valencia y Murcia, después se abre un impás, y si todo circula por unos cauces normales, entraremos en un periodo mas húmedo, a partir del día 17-21, con algunas lluvias moderadas, fin de mes con tendencia de temperaturas a la baja y cielos despejados.
. 

*NOVIEMBRE 2011* 

Comienza el mes fresco, con temperaturas en torno a 20º de máximas, cielo poco nuboso, al menos hasta el día 9, en los cuales nos pueden entrar algunas perturbaciones de componente sur, de componente orográfica, lo que puede hacer de las montañas y aledaños, los mas beneficiadas por las precipitaciones, viento del noreste y noroeste, moderado en el litoral, hablemos de nevadas, ya, en puntos estratégicos, Revolcadores, Villafuerte, Sª Espuña y Ponces, en torno a 1000m, yo en general no las veo muy copiosas, pero en zonas propensas a esos vientos se podrían acumular en torno a 10-15cm, temperaturas nocturnas en torno a 7-10º.
Todos los datos vienen de Meteocehegín.
Espero que se cumpla...

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿que es eso de ligeramente humedos en el E. y S? ¿llovera en condiciones o no?


Significa que las lluvias estarán ligeramente por encima de la media.

----------


## sergi1907

En lo referente a Agosto, Septiembre, Octubre en Tarragona, mucho ha de cambiar, ya que en la primera parte de este trimestre no hemos visto ni una gota.
Y las previsiones no son mejores :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vamos, que según esto, nos podemos ir despidiendo de ver desembalses este próximo año hidrológico  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Es muy difícil que se repita un año como los dos últimos.
Estamos, creo, entrando en un ciclo más seco.
Hemos de ahorrar agua, pues nos viene la sequía a la vuelta de la esquina.
Lástima.

----------


## ben-amar

Totalmente de acuerdo, es muy dificil que Iznajar se vuelva a ver en torno a ese 100 % que estos 2 ultimos años ha tenido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mirando otro modelo(este), vemos que nos espera un Septiembre algo seco por el centro.
Un Octubre ligeramente húmedo en el centro y Húmedo en el sur.
Un Noviembre muy húmedo a extremadamente húmedo en el SW  :Smile: .
Un Diciembre muy seco en el SW, legeramente seco en el NE y ligeramente húmedo en el N.
Un Enero muy a extremadamente húmedo en el SW y ligeramente húmedo en el N.
Y un Febrero extremadamente seco en el W y seco en el resto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mirando otro modelo(este), vemos que nos espera un Septiembre algo seco por el centro.
> *Un Octubre ligeramente húmedo en el centro y Húmedo en el sur.*
> *Un Noviembre muy húmedo a extremadamente húmedo en el SW .*
> Un Diciembre muy seco en el SW, legeramente seco en el NE y ligeramente húmedo en el N.
> *Un Enero muy a extremadamente húmedo en el SW y ligeramente húmedo en el N.*
> Y un Febrero extremadamente seco en el W y seco en el resto.


A este paso vamos a pasar de predicciones que dicen que no va a llover ni polvo, a otro que nos dice que vayamos teniendo preparada las zodiacs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Es que cada maestrillo tiene su librillo y su predicción.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A este paso vamos a pasar de predicciones que dicen que no va a llover ni polvo, a otro que nos dice que vayamos teniendo preparada las zodiacs


Pero fíjate, las lluvias no van a estar repartidas(cronológicamente hablando).
Un Diciembre muy seco, y un Febrero casi sin agua...

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cazatormentas.net/index.p...2011-2012.html



Anomalía de precipitación para los próximos meses. Modelo CFS, 13.09.11. Crédito: NWS/NCEP/CPC.

14.09.11. Actualización de las previsiones estacionales correspondientes al próximo otoño e invierno 2011 - 2012, en base a las últimas salidas del modelo estacional americano CFS. ¿Tendremos un otoño húmedo? ¿Cómo será el invierno 2011 - 2012?



Según las últimas salidas del modelo estacional americano CFS, los próximos meses de octubre y noviembre podría caracterizarse por presentar anomalías positivas de precipitación, en cuanto a España se refiere, sobre todo en la mitad sur de la Península Ibérica. Esta situación, por la época del año en que es dibujada, podría estar provocada por varios tipos de situaciones, como puede ser el descolgamiento de algunas borrascas atlánticas llegadas desde el oeste, o incluso por fenómenos de Depresiones Aisladas en Niveles Altos que den lugar a episodios de lluvias intensas de forma local.

Sin embargo, a partir de diciembre, tal tendencia se corta de raíz, pasando a todo lo contrario, con una poco alentadora anoamlía negativa de precipitación, muy marcada, para la práctica totalidad del invierno. De materializarse, las perspectivas de precipitaciones en la Península Ibérica serían bastante malas.

No se ha adjuntado la salida del modelo respecto a temperaturas, porque no indica anomalías notables de este parámetro, decantándose más bien por unos valores medios propios a lo que toca en cada uno de los meses contemplados. No nos parece lógica esa tendencia, puesto que si se cumplen las perspectivas de sequía, es más probable que se produzcan anomalías positivas de temperatura, aunque los fenómenos de helada en invierno tengan preferencia por noches despejadas y sin viento, que podrían equilibrar los extremos en caso de que durante el día las temperaturas diurnas fuesen más cálidas de lo normal.

En el foro de debate se siguen analizando las salidas de este modelo y de otros, e incluso se están haciendo previsiones personales no oficiales, según los análisis y "olfato" de quienes se atreven con estas lides.

Como nota final, comentar que estas previsiones están sujetas a una alta posibilidad o margen de error. De hecho, en salidas durante el mes de agosto, el modelo se decantaba por un mes de septiembre más húmedo de lo normal, y sin embargo, está transcurriendo muy seco, y sin señales de que vaya a cambiar ni tan siquiera a medio plazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espero que no se cumplan los modelos.
No solo, por la primavera/verano, que podamos pasar por el Suer, sino, la puedan pasar por el N y por el NE, que dónde peor están las cosas.

----------


## cantarin

> Es muy difícil que se repita un año como los dos últimos.
> Estamos, creo, entrando en un ciclo más seco.
> Hemos de ahorrar agua, pues nos viene la sequía a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Lástima.


Por desgracia Perdiguera tienes mucha razón, a ver si éste año es lluvioso en el Sist. Iberico y en la zona del levante para que ahorren agua, porque si no vamos camino de repetir los problemas que hemos tenido hasta hace 2 años.

Un Saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Qué alegría verte por aquí amigo cantarin.
17 mensajes de un tiro son una buena aportación.
Me alegro una barbaridad de volver a leerte.
Un abrazo, y vuelve pronto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/product...sodisc_Sp.html
> 
> EL NIÑO/OSCILACION SUR
> (ENSO por sus siglas en inglés)
> DISCUSION DIAGNOSTICA
> emitido por CENTRO DE PREDICCIONES CLIMATICAS/NCEP/NWS
> Traducción cortesía de: WFO SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO
> 6 de octubre de 2011
> 
> ...


La gran incógnita está en saber como y en cuanto nos puede afectar ésto.

En fin, tendremos que conformarnos con lo que venga, no podemos hacer otra cosa.

----------


## Luján

Cuando los modelos dan un descenso de -1ºC con un error de ±0.5ºC, la verdad es que puede pasar de todo. Un rango de error de un 50% es muy elevado.

Por otro lado, según recuerdo, la historia cuenta que en épocas de El Niño aquí hay sequía, y en épocas de La Niña llueve. Esperemos que sea así un año más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es probable que tengamos un Noviembre como el Diciembre de 2009 y ojalá no me equivoque. 
Diciembre va a ser frío y heladero, y probablemente, Enero vuelva a ser bastante lluvioso.
Pero no me vayáis a echar mucha cuenta, son solo suposiciones basándome en algunos modelos y otras cosas.

----------


## Luján

Yo lo único que espero es que este año hidrológico deje precipitaciones repartidas por toda la Península, y bien repartidas. Nada de Écija inundada y sequía en Reus. Y también quiero que sea un año de nieves (año de bienes) especialmente en las cumbres más orientales del Sistema Ibérico, que para Pirineos, Sistema Central y Cordilleras Béticas siempre hay.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Yo lo único que espero es que este año hidrológico deje precipitaciones repartidas por toda la Península, y bien repartidas. Nada de Écija inundada y sequía en Reus. Y también quiero que sea un año de nieves (año de bienes) especialmente en las cumbres más orientales del Sistema Ibérico, que para Pirineos, Sistema Central y Cordilleras Béticas siempre hay.


Efectivamente, quienes pululamos por este foro sabemos y entendemos que el agua es vida, y este otoño se está caracterizando precisamente por todo lo contrario. Esperemos que cambien las tornas, aunque para este mes ya va siendo difícil.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es probable que tengamos un Noviembre como el Diciembre de 2009 y ojalá no me equivoque.


Yo sólo sé que ya he visto por dos fuentes distintas, que podríamos tener un Noviembre extremadamente húmedo, posiblemente uno de los más húmedos desde hace mucho... mucho tiempo.

Aunque en esto de las predicciones meteorológicas a tan largo plazo, me parece a mí que es más fácil acertar el euromillón  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## No Registrado

Una previsión fiable cuasi al 100 por 100,es a tres días 72 horas,apartir de entonces es como poner a predecir a la Bruja Lola
No se sabe como va a ser el Otoño,ni el Invierno del 2012,influyen demasiados factores y variables,sobre todo en lo referente a la precipitación,en cuanto a la temperatura la predicción o previsión puede acercarse más a la realidad porque hay menos factores en juego.
Saludos Jesús Bernardo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Recupero este hilo para seguir la evolución hasta Julio de 2013. Mañana pondré los mapas que lo indican, y según he visto son impresionantes.

En Diciembre se espera en el SE -2ºc por debajo de lo normal. Al igual que precipitaciones por encima de lo normal, especialmente en la zona de Valencia. Y en Julio se espera -6ºc por debajo de lo normal las temperaturas y precipitaciones por encima de lo normal.

Durante los próximos 8 meses van a ser fríos y muy lluviosos. Ójala y se cumpla :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mañana pondré los mapas que lo indican, y según he visto son impresionantes.
> 
> *En Diciembre se espera en el SE -2ºc por debajo de lo normal. Al igual que precipitaciones por encima de lo normal, especialmente en la zona de Valencia.* 
> 
> Durante los próximos 8 meses van a ser fríos y muy lluviosos. Ójala y se cumpla


Desde luego, eso no es lo que publica el modelo del GFS de la NOAA precisamente... la primavera si la ven algo lluviosa, pero lo que es el invierno, salvo la zona norte, el resto poca agua vamos a probar según el modelo. Aunque ya se sabe, esto de los modelos, cada semana es un mundo.

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------


## F. Lázaro

La NAO vuelve a negativa... ¡Vamos bonita!  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ostras, pero vaya negatividad a finales de Septiembre...
A ver si no pasa de cero en todo el invierno  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta es la última salida:

----------


## Luján

Pues como siempre, aquí déficit.

----------


## perdiguera

No te quejes que aquí menos aún.
Los turcos se van a poner como una sopa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los turcos como una sopa, y los noruegos secos como la mojama.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los turcos se van a poner como una sopa.


Por algo tienen presas con 40.000 Hm3 de capacidad. A ver si la llenan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

> Por algo tienen presas con 40.000 Hm3 de capacidad. A ver si la llenan


Supongo que te refieres al presa Ataturk, llamada así en honor del primer presidente del país al que la inmensa mayoría de nativos casi adoran.
En el mismo país está el origen de una palabra usada en hidrografía, meandro.
Los griegos, que fueron los primeros colonizadores, no hablo de los primeros habitantes, de esas tierras, llamaron meandro a lo que hacía el río Meandros antes de su desembocadura, debido a la poca pendiente del lecho.
Ese río desembocaba en el puerto de Mileto, de donde era Tales, y ya en tiempos griegos hubo de moverse el puerto unos dos kilómetros hacia el mar dada la cantidad de arrastres que llevaba, hoy en día no hay puerto y el antiguo, del que quedan algunos restos, está a unos seis kilómetros de la desembocadura actual y eso que hay un embalse grande a unos 100 km. antes de la desembocadura.

----------


## Luján

Sí que hay ríos y meandros allí, sí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Malo...

----------


## sergi1907

Por lo visto estas últimas semanas y las previsiones que hay, ya se ve que la cosa no pinta muy bien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Adioooooos.
Buff, que feo pinta eso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El fin del mundo no sé si llegará, pero lo que sí parece es que se van a extinguir las nubes a juzgar por la última salida...







Menuda primavera...

----------


## perdiguera

Jxdxr todo el mundo de verde y nosotros de rojo. Pues vaya con la guasa, a este ritmo de predicciones más vale comprar cantimploras.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía que miedo de mapas.
Pero ojo, que Diciembre no es que se hay portado muy bien que digamos...

----------


## sergi1907

Como se cumplan ya podemos empezar a acumular garrafas de agua.

Por aquí ya hace algunas semanas que las lluvias parece que nos han abandonado.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Previsiones a corto-medio plazo indican nada de agua :Frown: , excepto en el norte, con la llegada de aíre frío. Por el sur, nos cruzará esa dorsal de aire cálido propiciando estas temperaturas impropias para esta época del año y cielos despejados. Aunque el modelo CFS prevé que a principios de Enero de 2013 bajen las temperaturas y por fin algo de agua. Toca esperar a ver como se comportan los modelos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Puf, lo más chungo es que suelen acertar en la tendencia. Y si fuera así, con las lluvias de Noviembre podemos dar el año hidrológico por acabado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las previsiones para enero empiezan a ser algo más halagüeñas al menos por el oeste. A ver si mejoran también en el este  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

Si de por sí el noroeste es húmedo y el levante seco, y las previsiones acentúan esa tendencia, las diferencias se irán acentuando cada vez más y la España seca será cada vez más seca y la húmeda tendrá que ponerse branquias. Me gustaría ver al señalero con escafandra.
Feliz año nuevo a todos desde Gavà

----------


## sergi1907

Vaya invierno que padeceremos :Mad:

----------

